# Motorola "Circles" Widget on a Third Party Launcher



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, this is not SGS3 specific, but I want to use this widget on my SGS3. Now I know that I can install the moto launcher and get it to work with that, but I wanna use Nova. Personal preference. I know that One More Clock widget has it, and I bought the paid version. However, I'm not a big fan of the app, it seems weird and glitchy at times. I was wondering if any other clock apps have that skin, or if there are any other ways to port the widget to other launchers. Thanks.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You mean the Rings widget?

Here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=factory.widgets.bubbledigitalweatherclock&hl=en


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ok that seems like a good option. I'll see how it runs.


----------



## jdk2 (Jun 26, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> ok that seems like a good option. I'll see how it runs.


Here's another: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sunnykwong.freeomc&hl=en


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Here's another: https://play.google....g.freeomc&hl=en


Really?


----------



## jdk2 (Jun 26, 2011)

con247 said:


> Really?


Oopps. Sorry, must have skipped over his comment.


----------

